# Hey Folks..any info would be great



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

Any Idea about the average rental rate for properties around the Zahraa El Maadi area, particularly where the Wadi Degla sporting club is! let's say for an unfurnished 3 bedroom flat..and if it's an okay area to live in? and whether there are any expats living about? 

also, I was just wondering why most of expats like living around Digla and Sarrayat areas, although rental rates around there are quite bloody expensive? I would appreciate any info as my wife and I are actually planning to move around there! cheers people..


----------



## resa524 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Reply to Questions*

Most expat live in the Degla/Sarrayat area because most companies have long term leases in these areas. Secondly, many expats lives revolve around this area with the CAC, CSA, Victoria College and Maadi House all in this area. Prices are raised due to the influx of foreigners in the area...

Wadi Degla area is a safe and nice area to live in and just across the Autostrad from the Degla and Sarrayat area. I am unsure of the rental prices but could find out for you. 

Best wishes...
Theresa



Mario said:


> Any Idea about the average rental rate for properties around the Zahraa El Maadi area, particularly where the Wadi Degla sporting club is! let's say for an unfurnished 3 bedroom flat..and if it's an okay area to live in? and whether there are any expats living about?
> 
> also, I was just wondering why most of expats like living around Digla and Sarrayat areas, although rental rates around there are quite bloody expensive? I would appreciate any info as my wife and I are actually planning to move around there! cheers people..


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

Mario said:


> Any Idea about the average rental rate for properties around the Zahraa El Maadi area, particularly where the Wadi Degla sporting club is! let's say for an unfurnished 3 bedroom flat..and if it's an okay area to live in? and whether there are any expats living about?
> 
> also, I was just wondering why most of expats like living around Digla and Sarrayat areas, although rental rates around there are quite bloody expensive? I would appreciate any info as my wife and I are actually planning to move around there! cheers people..


My son and daughter in law lived there and had a nice place about that size for LE 2 thou a month...but that was 3 years ago. They really liked it.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

it would start from 3,000,
uruusally expats who work here prefer maadi area its quiet full of gardens and expats lol
but students who study arabic prfer downtown or dokki or agouza,just try getting an app. near ur work coz of traffic then u can hang out anywhere when ur free.
degla is nice area and safe and quiet


----------

